# Father's Day Wishes



## debodun (Jun 16, 2018)

To the best dad in my life


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 16, 2018)

Happy Father's Day!!!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 16, 2018)

I loved and miss my father dearly, remembering all our Dads who passed on, rest peacefully.  Happy Father's Day to everyone here who's a Dad, Grandfather or Great Grandad!





​


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 16, 2018)

Yes, Happy Father's Day to all. I miss mine so much it hurts. The photo was taken in 1945 the year I was born.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 16, 2018)

Happy Father's day to the fathers here, Mine passed when he was 69 and I still miss him.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 17, 2018)

Happy Father's Day to all the dads and grandpas!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 17, 2018)

Happy Father's Day to all the fathers and grandpas also.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## CeeCee (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## jujube (Jun 17, 2018)

I lost my father 24 years ago and there's not a day that's passed that I haven't missed him and thought about him.

Happy Father's Day, Pop.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 17, 2018)

Gone but never forgotten.  Happy Fathers day Dad...I think of you so often, Love Jim


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Falcon (Jun 17, 2018)

My  Dad  was the best father  a person could  have !


----------



## Lara (Jun 17, 2018)

Happy Father's Day to all you great Dad's out there!! :love_heart:

It's only one day so we will forgive you for.....


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 17, 2018)

Happy Father's Day, Dad............think about you every day!:love_heart:

Lost my dad when I was 22 & he was 51 young years old. Thank God we have our memories.:angel:


----------



## Keesha (Jun 17, 2018)

Happy Fathers Day to all the dads.


----------



## oldman (Jun 21, 2018)

My Dad was always my best friend and my hero. I never wanted to be exactly like him, but I did want his character and integrity. I have never known a more honest man than my Father. Of all the things that he taught me was the one that I have always tried to live by the most. "Never lie."


----------

